# Surrogacy Mexico



## Eugene12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi All,

We've been searching this forum and google in general and have not found any information on NewLife Mexico and its successful stories. We are keen on hearing from people who may have approached them or are using them for their surrogacy programme. 

Any info on either NewLiefe or any other surrogacy clinic/agency located in Mexico will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Eugene


----------



## aqua2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Eugine12,

Sorry, I don't have specific answer to your question. there is a Mexico ******** group. But, I don't have the URL.

I'd like to wish you all the best in your research for mexico clinic.

All the best
Aqua


----------



## charxavier (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

My husband and I are also doing research about surrogacy in Mexico.
There is really not much inforamtion on line.
We did contact New Life Mexico, but communication didn't go well..


----------



## salcancun (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, I just got my first BFP from surrogacy Cancun it's been a hell of a journey. The fertility centre in cancun is the clinic I used. Dr Gaytan can be found on you tube talking about it.
I was one of the first clients back in sept 2013 I had 4 rounds of IVF with the clinic.... They seem to have a great donor egg/ sperm program the surrogacy aspect I used a company based in Vancouver Canada ( I live near here as a uk expat) the clinic has come on leaps and bounds from my initial IVF, not that the treatment was different just the communication was not the best.
It has improved significantly as they have grown.

There is only one blog site I followed in regards to surrogacy in Mexico and that was a company called cares. Google Carmella cares for more info.

I am a font on knowledge so if you want more info give me a shout!


----------

